# Feedback Ausgabe 06/2008



## EGThunder (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da auch gleich mal ne Frage zum Test des nForce 750i SLI Boards - ASUS P5N-D. Laufen auf dem Board DDR2 800 Module von MDT?

Bis jetzt stehen ja alle nVidia Chips bei Euch in der Liste, dass sie kein MDT Ram erkennen.

Ich wäre an dem P5N-D oder P5N-T sehr interessiert, aber nur wenn ich mein MDT Ram mitnehmen kann.

Ansonten wieder einmal eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe.

EG


----------



## Daniel_M (5. Mai 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab da auch gleich mal ne Frage zum Test des nForce 750i SLI Boards - ASUS P5N-D. Laufen auf dem Board DDR2 800 Module von MDT?
> 
> ...




Hallo,

leider laufen die MDT-Module mit alten Chips auch auf dem P5N-D nicht.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## EGThunder (5. Mai 2008)

Super, vielen Dank für die Info. 

So kann ich wenigstens entsprechend bestellen.

EG

Edit: Hab jetzt dieses Kit dazu bestellt - 4096MB A-DATA Extreme edt. Vitesta PC800 CL4 Kit.


----------



## potzblitz (6. Mai 2008)

Mir hat der Artikel  "Aktueller Stand: 64 Bit für Spieler" gut gefallen. Wäre für ein Fortführung bzw. Update in regelmäßigen Abständen (kleine zwischen Berichte). Aber dann auch unter der Artikelüberschrift damit man sofort weiss was Sache ist!

Bei den DVB-T Empfänger habe ich einen Test über eine passende Software (FREE) wie von vielen gewünscht vermisst. Ich hoffe ihr reicht das noch in einen der nächsten Ausgaben nach!


----------



## PCGH_Chris (7. Mai 2008)

Bitte auch um rege Teilnahme an unserer Online-Umfrage unter:
PCGH - News: PCGH-Print: Feedback zur Ausgabe 06/2008


----------



## killer89 (8. Mai 2008)

Bisher gefällt mir die Ausgabe ganz gut, vor allem die Videos haben mir gut gefallen  
Hat Daniel das Ei wirklich gegessen?? Leider wird das ja nicht mehr gezeigt... 
Ich bin dann mal auf Fehlersuche 

MfG


----------



## Haekksler (10. Mai 2008)

ich find das heft mal wieder klasse, vorallem der Quadcore-OC Artikel gefällt mir



ich hab nen fehler 
is mir grad aufgefallen, ich denke aber das er unabsichtlich gemacht wurde ....

auf seite 24 testet ihr den "E-Bug Wielander Morgenstern"

Im Fazit schreibt ihr :

"Das Morgenstern-System bietet gute Leistung zu einem fairen Preis. Allerdings sind die Grafikkarten etwas zu laut."


Aber in dem PC ist nur eine Graka... 
Zwar ne 3870X2, aber die gilt ja auch als eine Graka


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Mai 2008)

warum wurde der Accelero S1 beim VGA Kühler Test nicht berücksichtigt?


----------



## Haekksler (10. Mai 2008)

weil er in 11/2007 schonmal getestet wurde ...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Mai 2008)

Haekksler schrieb:


> weil er in 11/2007 schonmal getestet wurde ...



alles klar, danke


----------



## Haekksler (10. Mai 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> alles klar, danke


npnp,

ich möcht noch hinzufügen dass ich den Frühjahrsputz-Artikel klasse find !


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Mai 2008)

Haekksler schrieb:


> npnp,
> 
> ich möcht noch hinzufügen dass ich den Frühjahrsputz-Artikel klasse find !




fand ich auch gut. Ich habe meinen cpu lüfter sauber gemacht und sage und schreibe 10°C gut gemacht. Der war aber auch total zu. und ich dacht die erhöhten temps lagen am Wetter.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte senden, aber er wollte es nicht speicher, also war mein Text weg.
Neuer Versuch:

Hab jetz die Ausgabe überflogen:
Also, es gab mal wieder ein paar Fehler, die sich nie ganz vermeiden lassen, aber nicht die Qualität mindern, da man nie alles ausmerzen kann.

Es waren viele interessanten Artikel, die sehr gelungen sind.
Was mich freut: Auf Seite 137 (*Rechner im Eigenbau*) ist nun ein X4 9850 beim AMD-High-End-Rechner. 
Nur eine Frage: Warum denn eine 9800GTX als DAS Beste? 8800GTX/Ultra sind doch immernoch ungeschlagen?

Beim *Balance im PC* (ja, weil als Anzeige deklariert, deswegen keine Seitenzahlen  ) wird nirgends "ATI", "Hybrid-CF" oder sonstwas erwähnt. Finde ich zu einseitig.
Schön finde ich wiederum, dass durch diesen Artikel die Metro AG-Vertriebsmarken und Expert und co indirekt stark kritisiert werden, da sie durch wirklich schwachsinnige Konfigurationen den Käufer blenden und im Grunde verschaukeln.

Der *Radeon-Bios-Mod*: finde ich sehr gut.
*Frühjarsputz Teil 2*: basst.

Sonst ist auch noch viel Informatives enthalten und die Ausgabe finde ich gut gelungen.
Falls mir nochwas einfällt, schreib ichs rein.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. Mai 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage: Warum denn eine 9800GTX als DAS Beste? 8800GTX/Ultra sind doch immernoch ungeschlagen?


Echt das steht da? 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Beim Balance im PC (ja, weil als Anzeige deklariert, deswegen keine Seitenzahlen  ) wird nirgends "ATI", "Hybrid-CF" oder sonstwas erwähnt. Finde ich zu einseitig.



Es liegt daran, dass es eine Anzeige ist und diese ist von Nvidia. Die werden sich hüten irgendetwas über AMD/ATI zu schreiben 

MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Mai 2008)

Naja, die 9800GTX ist halt die Empfehlung der Redaktion bei den eigenbaurechnern. Vllt hab ichs a bisl übertrieben, aber eine 8800GTX ist weit mehr High-End, weil Speicherbandbreite, VRam bei hoher Auflösung.

e:/ *64Bit im spielealtag* ist auch nicht schlecht. Für mich persönlich lohnts alleine weger den 4Gb Ram.


----------



## simons700 (21. Mai 2008)

na ja der graka test war ja wohl eher sinnfreih ich meinen 5 mal die gleiche graka zu testen is doch schon n bissl dof es weis doch eh jeder das da jedes mal dasgleiche drinn is. 
und beim VGA kuehler test haette mann wenigstens noch anmerken koenenn das der s1 (mit gescheitem lueffter ) alle probanden in preis,leistung und lautheit schlagen wuerde


----------



## y33H@ (23. Mai 2008)

Lautheit nicht zwangsläufig  Und bei der Verarbeitung und der Montage auch nicht.

cYa


----------



## simons700 (23. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Lautheit nicht zwangsläufig  Und bei der Verarbeitung und der Montage auch nicht.
> 
> cYa


 

Verarbeitung und der Montage auch nicht.

in der rev2 is montage auch besser Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

11euro da kauf ich mir ja 5 anstatt des testsiegers


----------



## SeoP (23. Mai 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Es liegt daran, dass es eine Anzeige ist und diese ist von Nvidia.


 
Und dies ueberallem als kleinen Artikel im Index anzupreisen find ich ganz schoen merkwuerdig...zumal das ganze etwas arg uebertrieben dargestellt wird.


----------



## area50 (23. Mai 2008)

diesen monat war es das letzte mal das ich mir die PCGH gekauft habe, von 162 seiten alleine 49 komplette seiten mit werbung (die halebn oder dreivirtel anzeigen nicht mitgezählt)

und dann auch noch "teure" 3,99 verlangen als magazin finde ich eine unverschämtheit.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. Mai 2008)

area50 schrieb:


> diesen monat war es das letzte mal das ich mir die PCGH gekauft habe, von 162 seiten alleine 49 komplette seiten mit werbung (die halebn oder dreivirtel anzeigen nicht mitgezählt)
> 
> und dann auch noch "teure" 3,99 verlangen als magazin finde ich eine unverschämtheit.



ach wie schön.. hast du schon mal ne Zeitung rausgebracht? Oder besser: Zeitschrift?
Ich schon, und das mehrmals, inklusive Layout. 
Außerdem ist die Werbung ein Spaßfaktor.


----------



## SeoP (23. Mai 2008)

area50 schrieb:


> diesen monat war es das letzte mal das ich mir die PCGH gekauft habe, von 162 seiten alleine 49 komplette seiten mit werbung (die halebn oder dreivirtel anzeigen nicht mitgezählt)
> 
> und dann auch noch "teure" 3,99 verlangen als magazin finde ich eine unverschämtheit.



yepp,
ich habe das Sammeln auch aufgehört und hole sie mir nur noch sporadisch (leider, ich war von dem Profil vor 2 Jahren echt angetan)


----------



## y33H@ (24. Mai 2008)

*@ simons700*

Bei der Rev.2 ist nur die Kompatibilität besser, nicht aber die Montage ... 

cYa


----------



## Player007 (25. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ simons700*
> 
> Bei der Rev.2 ist nur die Kompatibilität besser, nicht aber die Montage ...
> 
> cYa



Die Montag ist aber auch nicht so schwer. Konnte den S1 innerhalb von 20 min installieren.

Gruß


----------



## Codename (28. Januar 2009)

Da mich bei den STrategiespielen keiner beachtet, versuch ich´s mal hier.
Ich hab da ein Problem mit Codename: Panzers Phase 2, als Vollversion auf PCGH 06/2008

Hier der Originalthread


----------

